# Ideas to conceal filter, please.



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

I need to conceal the filter. Any suggestions?










For some reason the picture wasn't showing and I didn't realize it until I viewed the reply.

The filter is a powerhead with a sponge filter at the end. I could get a smaller sponge and lower it to conceal.

I am wanting to make a wall with rocks and put some java fern in it. I am uncertain what materials I could use to hold the rocks. It would only be 1 panel like devider but only have 1 wall to hang onto. I have pea pebbles and some lava rock.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

No pic for me - some details would be helpful...

If it's an internal filter, some leafy stem plants would help (a stand of Bacopa, Alternanthers - something that hangs onto its leaves).


----------



## jeepn4x4 (Dec 13, 2008)

You could use some tall driftwood with plants attached.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Growing some tall bunch plants or Amazon Sworts would help also.


----------



## ferris89 (Jul 31, 2008)

i think the volcanic rock and pea gravel would be too small to make anything real tall without using tons of aquarium epoxy (or other glue of choice) I agree with maybe driftwood

or you seem to have a slope on the right hand side already so maybe if it is possible, placing the powerfilter and stuff over on the right side and grow some taller plants to conceal it


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I agree with Ferris89. Just stick it over on the right side and it will be hidden eventually. You can't even see mine in my 29g.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

Well, I can't put the filter on the right at present. I meant to make room for it before redoing it and forgot. I would have to move all of the plants to put it in the right side. That is too much for me to do at present, for I am getting layed off at work Feb. 09.

Think it will easier if I make a little wall with java fern. I could tie them on some wire mesh and put a big lava rock at the bottom.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

Well after reading how Tex Gal rescapes her tanks without breaking the tank down, I decided to give it a try. Thus moved the filter and heater to the right. Made a little wall with java fern v needle and Egeria densa tied to some wire mesh. I only lost 2 fishes doing this. I thought that might happen for I just reset the tank up a week ago.

All your response have very helpful. Thanks!!

Here is the final result. Unfortunately I can't get good pictures with my camera. This picture is the only 1 that you can see the variation in plants.


----------



## nguyendetecting (Dec 26, 2008)

wow that looks a lot better, i was going to suggest driftwood also. It's going to suck alot of plant matter in that location but it's cool. nice aquascape


----------



## mulita (Jul 31, 2007)

Good choice! Looking much better now. Congrats


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

nguyendetecting said:


> wow that looks a lot better, i was going to suggest driftwood also. It's going to suck alot of plant matter in that location but it's cool. nice aquascape


Oops!! I didn't think of that. I think I will move the wall, filter and heater to the left side. Some wisteria is to arrive soon anyways. I think it would look good where the wall and wood is.


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

wont the wire mesh rust up. it looks good. but as a substitute you could use the plastic mesh that is used for sewing.


----------



## mazey (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow, that is great rescape! Thanks to you and Texas Gal. I am inspired to try harder. I'm new, and despair of all the equipment showing on my tanks.


----------



## felis (May 17, 2005)

My LFS sells this (see pic). It's a cork bark pulled from a tree branch. If you have this available in your area (arts and crafts places sometimes have it too) you just need to find a piece of suitable caliber so that your filter fits inside.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

felis said:


> My LFS sells this (see pic). It's a cork bark pulled from a tree branch.


I have seen something like that sold for hamsters. I was looking at for my birds. I shall check it for the filter again.


----------

